# just asking



## jaydeegee (Oct 18, 2011)

Plan on coming to P'Cola on the weekend of the 9th. What can I expect to be biting this time of year @ Sikes and 3MB?


----------



## L Hull (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm not a local expert, Yet. But i'm sure sheephead, white trout, and some reds are definately a good target. I moved here from Thomaston, Ga bout four years ago.


----------



## jaydeegee (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks. Which would be the best spot: 3mb or Sikes?


----------



## holicori (Dec 26, 2012)

Sikes


----------



## L Hull (Jan 19, 2011)

I like sikes on the beach side the most.


----------

